# RYOBI ERT-1150V Manual Required



## TrevorMcCarthyWhite (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Please accept my apologies if this is in the wrong place but I have just registered on the forum and fining my way.

I have just purchased a second hand RYOBI ERT-1150V router but there appears to be no user guide/manual. I'd like to become familiar with collet removal and also how to remove/fit to the router table that I have also purchsed with it.

I found one source (ManualsOnline) but this PDF would not view let alone download.

Can anyone point me to a source of an online manual or recommend where I could buy one.

I'm in the UK/Milton Keynes Area. I'm a fairly able woodworker with some experience with power tools. However my professional commitments have restricted what projects I undertake. This is going to change. I'm planning a bed for my partners son. This will feature lapped mortise and tenon joints - I want to use the router for mortising the beach lumber (yet to be purchased)

Hope someone can help with this.

Regards - err yes will fill in the profile soon 

Trevor


----------

